# Am looking for fellow hunters



## Brandon Reuter (Oct 8, 2015)

Hey guys was just wondering if there were any experienced haunters in the Denver, CO - Cheyenne, WY area. Both places are a 3 hour drive for me but that's what you get for living in the boonies. Just looking for shared experiences and like minded people to brainstorm with. Hit me up!!


----------

